# "...oh how I hate editing posts, so share with me then..."



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

("...just editing through a few posts now, where I'm not a blogger by default..." went the goblin out to see what gives by it)

repost from elsewhere,

the goblin was here too, alone save for that cold feeling of deep passing night as he eyed the the christmas tree for its reassurance though it only seemed to open doors back to earlier trees of his wilder times “…you’re all gone, why do you want me to remind myself of all this now, besides they're, and well you know it too, either dead, grown up, or very old now…” he voiced to the bright tree surrounded by darkness, but the tree laughed back "...stupid goblin, is it only now that you learn that you can't give christmas back to those who loved you then, instead you can only pass it on for them still..."









1


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere,

day's end, halloween, and the goblin passed the cemetery where voices seemed to say "...and where are our sweets then, are we forgotten now...", so the goblin promised to return the next day with a few he hadn't given away to the children, adding "...alright but it'll be our secret then...", "...promise..." they seemed to reply as he walked on in the darkness


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere

the goblin, at this point, walked alone along a beach in his imagination where, having come across a washed up stick, the goblin suddenly wonders what he could write across the wet sand on this windy day, "...well, aren't you wasting your time impudent goblin..." came a very old voice somewhere outside him "... surely, you know very well that I will just wash your scribbles away with the next tide..." came the mocking sea's voice carried through its waves faintly under in the sea breeze on to the still goblin, it seemed to continue "...go ahead and write, write and be dammed for all I care since I will only wash it all away afterwards..." the sea repeated again and again to the goblin who after a long while moved the stick slowly across the sand writing "for now I know the gods must envy us our mortality", afterwhich, the goblin ran up to the waves and flung the stick into the sea retorting "...ah but I, in my one little moment, can write on this sand, so take this stick now and show me what it is that you, with all your forever then, can write here..." but the stick just floated in the water, perhaps to drift back to the goblin, or perhaps not to then, as the goblin walked on passed that day but never really far from the grip that it had held over him ever since









16


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere

being anonymous the goblin wasn't sure if it was _social networking_ as such, but he posted across dozens of forums daily, saying "...well, for me at least, facebook seems a writer's nightmare, something like "hi, my name is adolf, oh, and guess what, I hang out at walmats too, eat at mcdonalds where I do my internet, here's my photo, all my dumb details, the films I like, my PSP3 games then, oh, and take at look at this, my heavy metal tattoo on my bum, and my signed poster of bing crosby himself, aren't I amazing, oh please do accept me as I have enough superficial paraphernalia or whatever for you to like me now"...", where perhaps the first thing a writer should actually be, is free from all that crap, just honest to himself each time..." simply the goblin was saying, that whenever he had grown close to someone on forumland, it had been solely on the merit of their words alone, for what else of them was really here now, they were, until they appeared in real life that is, just as anonymous as the goblin was, quite unable to prove anything about themselves then









83


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere

morning rush hour and the man in the mirror, somehow guessing the goblin's mood, starts singing: "...crappy workday to you, crappy workday to you, crappy workday dear moron, crappy workday to you...", the goblin then imagined he could hear a whole chorus of the same song coming from the fellow passengers on the bus, and the goblin was probably right, just that the mute switch was turned on it seemed









6


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere

"...my children are dead, long live these adolescents..." joked the goblin not really laughing as he loved them no less now too, only that he seemed to live his life in shocks of realisation as if catching up with the present day reality, that yet again something had gone from his life, and that their ghosts now called to be buried amongst the other chapters with some passing words, "...children, this clown will always be your clown and he'll remember you in his jests, I promise..." the goblin voiced, the muse looked on with approval, she liked it when the goblin was honest with himself, then he flung a handful of earth over her too, the children burst out laughing "...oh daddy, you never grow up do you..." well they would have said as much if they haven't grown up on him like this









8


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

from the goblin's blog

Months had passed since he had been here, the icons still played above the box to the droning of the computer and a long moment passed before the goblin could type on ever able to recall his mother passing though that cottage hospital to the merlin's cave, the place she waits her last out now, so a week from now the goblin would be back with his family looking for a job, the effort had saved the family thousands of pounds but the harsh pictures of old age remains vivid, the right thing had been done, the debt paid to his childhood, and by now a tree in the garden had began to tilt, unable to cut it down, the goblin had just pruned back as many of the branches as he could thinking that it would at least deny the wind its grip before the men would come to remove it. sighing "...well, I did my best to keep her standing..."


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere

"...thanks..." said the goblin, knowing that when he tried he failed, and yet, when he didn't try it came to him, the goblin explained "...simply, the pact with muse's changes the focus of one's life from _what do I want in life_ to _what is worth posting in life_, and there are three clauses of her pact then that seem constant throughout ones posting life here, their being "honesty", "a shared life" and "a thick skin", where the first and last clause are self-explanatory, but the second one "a shared life" is only really understood by someone who has opened up to their muse...", at which point the goblin wondered if he was making sense, even to himself, but he continued, adding "...you see, the average writer doesn't know when, nor where, nor what, idea she will offer him, simply the muse is constantly there and the writer somehow lives with her sharing their dailylife together 24/7 in his mind...", "...so, in other words what the goblin's saying that those writers are a bunch of raving schizophrenics..." went slot's voice in the background, where the goblin suddenly started twiddling his thumbs in escape mode wondering how he could ever get out of that accusation then, but alas there seems no escape now









18


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, new, the "motivation" thread



> Staying focused,how not to succumb to the "getting scattered syndrome", in which all things need to be done at the exact moment when you are about to write.


"...nah, motivation is just something for those who are not that by nature..." ventured the goblin, adding "...me I'm anonymous, I mean what reason does someone anonymous have then, where there is no fame nor fortune, and where one's first written line will be exactly the same as one's last, just from silence to silence it becomes...", instead the goblin actually had force of habit, which admittedly didn't sound much like a viable reason to write with, adding "...most probably, anyone could write if so motivated, just they don't because it's not in their nature, whereas the writertypes, these piteous creatures around you now, are stuck with their nagging slots living their shared life within, and are just like that without reason...", "...goblin, she's going to ask what a shared life is next..." went the slot at this point thinking that the goblin was presuming too much of the reader here, after all, didn't that concept base itself upon the idea that goes everything one does does one in return, where the muse does not go back into the bottle even though her works might be out there now, "...so maybe you're right then slot, but I can't explain it for making this post too long, I mean normal people never read this far anyway, whereas if she replied back, why we'd have to call those men in white coats and place her in a writer's forum for sure, though wait, come to think of it, she's here already now, um, this could be serious indeed..." as all eyes fell on xxxxx and where most wondered if she could give up even now and no doubt save herself from those other selves within her still, or would the writing take her over then turning her lot into a shared life, yet the prognosis was anyone's guess









xxxx


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, the goth forum 



> Hello everyone, today is my birthday.


"...ah no, I'm afraid one only ever gets one birthday then, the actual day one was born on that is..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...but each year you can hold an anniversary of that day using it as a marker of one's ageing in years, where it's joyous by default I suppose, and states the fact that it's so good to be alive, why, because when one dies that too is just another day, and although the years then pass on from that point onwards just like they did for those birthdays too, no one ever says "happy deathday" then, so enjoy your anniversary now, but not for what you receive upon it, but more simply because you are still there to receive it, while no doubt others less fortunate than you salute your passing still..."









xxxx


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, the "What happens in the event of our non-compliance?" thread

"...the end of empire is marked by a disillusionment to the value of money in its debasement downwards by the powers that be..." repeated the goblin, adding "...that currency wars lead to trade wars that in turn take us to real wars is not new as an idea in itself, yet who doesn't see that a currency war is but a distortion of the accepted value of money to the advantage of the distorter here, resulting in the present day unmentioned yet obvious race to the bottom...", in fact it wasn't hard for the goblin to see the pitfall to the current devaluation, in that, if one's savings would devalue then why would anyone save that which depreciates in value over time, moreover, if the assets one held would be confiscated by the powers that be in times of crisis, when and where that crisis was self made by the powers that be, then what asset is worth keeping, especially where the value of that asset is overvalued and taxed to begin with, much like most properties are for example, yes the goblin could see the way the wind was blowing, saying "...yes there is an everyday complacency until there is panic, and complete denial until there is shock, where nothing ever happens overnight until the day one wakes to find that the money has no more value and that one's assets have been either nationalized or repossessed by the banksters, so welcome to another end of empire then, just like each one before isn't it, for printing more money is printing less value, so the disillusionment is simply that then where we look the other way for a long as possible, but..., ..."









201


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere,

"...well my parents are dead now where I guess that in part in miss the excuse I had back then to write to them..." mused the goblin who had written home often enough, continuing "...it was as if they were my very first edit thread, where there too, whatever I wrote just had to meet a benchmark that I held towards them, while amusing myself too, not least because I felt that somehow they would know when I wasn't for real...", where today too then, the context might have changed somewhat but in essence the goblin was still _writing home_ even now, just trying to interest the reader in what interested him too, just keeping up the contact then, ever just these letters home still









200


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, new, and still in a mess too

"..._stand and deliver, your money or your life now goblin_, yes, those were the days then weren't they, such excitement too, can't see why it had to end like this..." went the highwayman's ghost with a smile chatting to the goblin in the back of his mind, and how indeed those times seem changed today, whereupon the goblin smiled back, admitting "...yes you're right I suppose, but it wasn't very _end-user friendly_ where it's a bit boring now that they decriminalize daylight robbery like this, ah but at least you don't go hung for it anymore either, so there's that then, plus the victim gets to think that they have some choice about it..." replied the goblin continuing "...no today you merely have to politely ask your victims if they would like to hold either treasury bonds at 1.4% returns upon three years maturity, or german euro bonds at 0% return at three years again, or conversely whether they would like to calmly watch the pending bank-runs of their bank deposits instead, I mean it's little wonder then why the bond market is at 300 year high today paying nothing for it, I mean at least one does get the money back minus government decided inflation, so think of it not so much as _stand and deliver_ but as _a more wholesome introduction to the present day financial practices_ I suppose, just legalized crime then where the robber, in collusion with the inflationary practices of the government, simply guards your money for you lending it on the government...", "...nah, still think _stand and deliver_ is more straight forward and honest goblin, even if now that you've put it that way it does seem somewhat crude and profitless by comparison..." voiced the highwayman quickly hanging his pistols for a plump job in the financial sector









200


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, new,

"...just let me die before my children do and thus I will feel that I have lived and died as someone happy then..." voiced the goblin in his vanity still, where of course it was never a foregone conclusion as to who or when then, for no one ever had any more life than anyone else, and where always a certain complacency and false logic distorted the issue with such hollow distractions such as both fame and fortune are, while all along instead the true value of writing was just there overlooked, the truth that went that what you write writes you back and that slowly you become within that which you have posted without, smiling "...simply I live on because it seems my soul in not ready for that which comes next for all my conjecture now, where writing exacts my thoughts to me here quite in the face of all my aspirations otherwise..."









201


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, new, the "writing an art of traditions" thread

"...nah, I don't think any writer who doesn't break form the norm at some point is ever going to be remembered..." replied the goblin, adding "...I mean which greats are we talking about here, and didn't they always seem so different from the norm around them and from what went before, beatles, van gogh, coleridge, and shakespeare all turned their medium upside down overnight, and today we have this forumland here up for grabs between us, where I could just conjecturise till the cows pushed up daisies, but instead I'd prefer to just get on with what I'm doing, why, because if you're reading these posts and conversing like this too, it means you're not reading a book again, so it's interaction today where posters/readers like yourself want to be in on the act now...", "...look, whatever you do goblin don't mention the word panto here...." advised the slot suspecting they wouldn't understand what forum interaction was, "...ok slot, how about I just go "oh no you can't humans MYAHAHAHAHA" instead then...", which was why the goblin felt that it best to attach a youtube stream to help you writertypes, and normal people alike, better understand the nature of forum interaction here, saying "...oh yes humans, you can thank me later if your so wish to do so..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAQhG59zqZc









200


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, on one's youth

"...yes I guess I was an embarrassment to humanity back then..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...can't say that I want to go back there either now, but I hate the fact that today I've grown old and somewhat cold within, no it can't be helped I suppose, where simply I played with toys when I was a child just like I played with girls when I was a youth, yes but I played for real like they were my whole world and just meant everything too, yet today I find myself saying "nah I'm too old for all that, too much bother now, just give me that simply life instead" and yet, in that utterance I know exactly who I am by what I've uttered, I'm someone old inside, though regardless of my age today and what age I may yet become hope that I never grow too old to post in your company..."









200


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, the christian forum 

"...perhaps we could write to uplift the downtrodden together then, and to bare witness to our times now..." suggested the goblin always recommending anonymity upon forumland though, then adding "...for these are troubled times indeed, where there can be no outright winner in the end, why, because the winner always grows decadent on it's winnings, and where the latest empire, this G20 then, in its last gasps it seems, takes us down the now well trodden path to war, why, because the currency war that they have embarked upon will fail for sure, just like the resulting trade war that follows in its wake will fail too, where only the proxy war will remain as an option after that, yet see how quickly it all spreads into something larger still, and yes the world has stood on the brink of this abyss many times before...", just that age old course of the history of empire downfall repeating itself within this modern-day setting, where the goblin just concluded "...so perhaps God's true mercy is this unsustainability of empires that man seems to render unto each new ceasar in succession, so come let us bare witness to it again, for those who look the other way are not the faith here, blind faith in no faith, and render unto cearsar mustn't become surrender unto ceasar neither, for one's faith should never blind one to workings of politics, so tell me about the elephant in the room, but there can be no christianity whatsoever if and where one's own church is yoked under the state's 501c3 tax status, that much is clear to you I hope..."









201


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere



> I don't know how to post in the way you are writing.


"...think of a victorian journal then, or one of those musical jam sessions, where you either join in the topic directly or contributes something you feel others would appreciate now, or even something you feel should be related anyway, where adding pictures, writing in third person, or anything else for that matter is just optional here..." mentioned the goblin again, continuing "...with me, it's three goals always, *"a writer's way with words"*, *"an illustrator's eye"* and *"an internet-self"*, so I just choose words, add pictures, and mold a persona of myself here, nothing to it really but very rewarding though...", at which point the goblin would then look at the text and wonder which picture it resembled now, something which if anything had actually grown harder, not easier, over the years now









110


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, touching on someone's birthday

"...so here's to birthdays-past then..." quietly proposed the goblin trying to think to himself which one had been his best, adding "...you know, looking back now, perhaps the best gift I ever received, for my birthday that is, was not what I was actually given at all but more an unfading memory of someone who gave me something at the time, where those late people who are now in some long gone ago setting today are ever mine still, and yours too perhaps whenever you think back upon them now...", so "many happy returns" just turns out to be some spell of association behind the gift itself that then becomes the real gift all these years later









113


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, the "Rolling in it: the highest paid authors" thread

"...I will never be known nor make money out of this either, promise..." went the goblin now, adding "...just to become a known unknown at best then...", so the internet was vast, fast, and alive he felt and these were early days too, adding "...no I just want to be a _livewriter_ on forumland here, where the truth is that, like you, I too haven't the slightest clue what that actually means, no, only that it's mine for the trying and I am going to try for it..."









115


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere



> Hi! I am xxxxx, and I am new here. I have a couple of questions. Could some of you describe your process for me please? At the moment, I am finding some checklists I found on line and index cards helpful, but I am always open to new ideas. I'd appreciate any inexpensive organization/storage ideas you may have. Also, do you work on one thing at a time, or do you have multiple projects open? I hope to hear from many of you and would be grateful for all advice. Thanks!


and with that the goblin opened up a bit and said "...our goals differ slightly in that I am someone anonymous writing directly on this medium of forumland here, meaning that that which I write, together with how it is received too, are of no consequence, where instead it is this ability to write through the process of practice that becomes my goal here...", in fact, the goblin simply understood that there were more readers across forumland today than most elsewhere, yes forumland was where that book would get talked about and sought, yet so few writers ever cared to use their personas as a means to entice their possible posters toward them, they stayed upon writer's forums, so the goblin offered an idea here as requested, saying "...till now you have put up a work here, then you've reviewed some of the works by other posters in the hope that they'll review your work in return, and although you and they might say you're being honest, isn't there always that nagging doubt that someone is just saying whatever they say so as to be reviewed back...", the goblin leaned back in his seat for a moment and then offered an alternative here, continuing "...suppose instead, you cut up your works and then landed upon any of those other forums that had nothing to do with writing per se and then started an "edit thread" in their writing section, where yes, most forums do have one it seems, and where if not one create one there and then, and then, rather than only looking at the comments one receives, one keeps an eye on the hitcount instead with a wager there perhaps that you could generate 10,000hits in six month, or whatever you feel that your ability to be up to now, would you get a more honest appraisal if and where you tried this across many forums...", ah yes, what the goblin had explained badly here was in part the reason why livewriters did those "landings", just why he took his works to some forum/venue to see how a non writing oriented audience would react to his performance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyqWjl7GkCE


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere, 



> Seriously dude, WTF are you talking about? Half the people here don't know WTF you're talking about, the other half blocked you after the 10th post with weird punctuation, even weirder quotes & crap that didn't make sense. This is just a suggestion but you might wanna start making sense or you might get hit with the ban stick just for being so effing annoying.


"...if I get banned just for writing as I do then so be it then, though it does seem overkill but then again I'll accept the ban as the price that must be paid for that freedom of expression that I so crave..." replied the goblin whose to date posts had shown no malice to anyone, now would never show malice to anyone neither, then he added "...where again you might note that someone had actually thanked me for that post there before you barged in with your unsolicited unsubstantiated conjecture towards me, so are you saying that that person was wrong in thanking me then, moreover I was invited here to write upon your forum too, no I actually would prefer if you alone did put me upon your _ignore list_ in fact, why, because I wagered on the other thread that I could make 5000hits by new year, where if I fail to do so now, it'll prove for sure that what you say is the truth beyond all conjecture between us, where if I fail I'll leave at that point I promise, so please give me till the new year to prove myself here is all I'm asking...", where the goblin himself would never dream of putting anyone on that ignore list, saying "...yes think me mad if you like, but also think of me as someone who promises to befriend everyone here listening to their every word and even offering a hug where need be too..."


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

repost from elsewhere



> hey! whats new everyone


"...not sure myself..." replied the goblin recovering from his cold, but now a bit worried in fact that the american administration, was just following the spanish empire in 17th century down her road to ruin here, adding "...well, the parallel is clear enough, I mean same fervor at the top, same problem of logistics, same high cost too, where slowly demoralization creeps in, troops go unpaid or ill equipped, mutinies within the ranks, and final pullout, at the cost of her empire, for if spain had cut her loses at the start, she wouldn't have paved the way for the french empire first, followed by the british empire after that...", simply spain had the new world with an almost unlimited supply of silver at the time, concluding "...so if spain with unlimited finance couldn't defeat the various states in the netherlands, how could it possibly be then, that america, with its multi trillion dollar debt at this point, can somehow subdue the afghanistan tribes indefinitely here...", simply, that same old writing was on the wall, and it still read *either pull out or bleed on*









97


----------

